

Designing for your colorblind users - lambtron
https://blog.rainforestqa.com/2014-07-11-catering-to-your-colorblind-users/#2

======
mcmillion
xScope for OS X ([http://xscopeapp.com](http://xscopeapp.com)) has a really
good overlay mode that has options to emulate colorblindness.

